# Naturteich im Garten



## SinusGeneration (15. Nov. 2007)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos von der Stelle geschossen, wo der Teich angelegt werden soll.Man erkennt leicht die Umrisse des alten Teiches. Es ist schade, dass das Wetter so schlecht ist und man nicht einfach in Garten fahren kann, um zu buddeln. Naja dafür habe ich jetzt genügend Zeit, alles gut zu planen. 

Der Teich wird ca. 5x5 Meter ( muss ich mal mit einer Schnurr nachlegen)

Die Palme werde ich ausgraben und später wieder in der Nähe des Teiches pflanzen.

Der Tannenbaum wird wahrscheinlich ganz entfernt, denn seine Wurzeln machen mir Sorgen.

hier nun die Bilder:

http://home.arcor.de/sinusgeneration/dsc00137.jpg

http://home.arcor.de/sinusgeneration/dsc00140.jpg

http://home.arcor.de/sinusgeneration/dsc00136.jpg

Das Becken wollte ich Ursprünglich als Teich nutzen.

Der Teich soll ein Natur Teich werden, alle Pflanzen und Steine werden aus der Umgebung stammen. Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche Fische ich einsetzen soll. Koi s brauchen viel pflege, die ich ihnen in einem Garten ohne Strom und fließend Wasser nicht bieten kann. Wie sieht es generell aus mit der Pflege in so einem Natur Teich? Ist das überhaupt ohne Konsequenzen machbar, sozusagen Pflanzen als Filter nehmen? Frisches Wasser wird der Teich genügend bekommen über 2 Dachrinnen an der Gartenhütte dessen Dach 35m² hat  Ich möchte den Teich recht flach halten und trotzdem tief, das heißt bei einer Tiefe von einem 1m und 1m Bodenfläche (Quadrat) bei einem Steigungswinkel von 25°hätte ich 2m Steigung auf jeder Seite. Kann man sich das Vorstellen? Hoffentlich sieht das ein bisschen natürlich aus und der Kies rutscht nicht runter.

Ich habe mal in Ebay gestöbert und gesehen, dass meine Teichfolie 1,5mm 6x6 Meter 230€ kostet. Wo würdet ihr Teichfolie kaufen?

Grüße Artus

_EDIT by Annett: Bilder in Links umgewandelt. 600-700kB sind einfach zu viel_


----------



## sigfra (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Natur Teich im Garten*

Hallo Artus...


leider kann ich nicht viel erkennen, da du solch große Bilder reingestellt hast, das ich von links nach rechts und von oben nach unten scrollen muß...:shock 

... mit deinem Text ist es genauso... der verschwindet auch rechts im Nirwana.. 

... les dir doch bitte mal durch, wie man Bilder in der richtigen Größe einstellt...

... du mußt eben auch dran denken, das es auch in Zeiten von DSL usw. trotzdem noch User gibt, die mit einem Modem unterwegs sind... vielleicht kannst du dir vorstellen, wie lange die dransitzen, um nur ein Bild anzuschauen...:smoki :smoki 

... nichts für ungut....


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Natur Teich im Garten*

Moin Artus.

Wir hatten ja gestern schon kurz in der Box miteinander geschwätzt. 
Eine Anleitung zum Bilder einfügen findest Du in meiner Signatur verlinkt.
Da wir hier immer auch User ohne DSL und 16:9 Bildschirm haben werden, sind 600x800 Pixel mit max. 244kB völlig ausreichend um Deinen Bauplatz vorzustellen. 

Von Koi würde ich bei Deiner Konstellation dringend abraten. Leg den Teich erstmal ohne Fische an. Wenn sich dann Deiner Meinung nach ein Jahr später nicht genug Leben darin tummelt (was ich bezweifle), dann kannst Du es immer noch mit Bitterlingen oder anderen einheimischen Fischen versuchen. 
Vor dem Buddeln empfehle ich einige Tage mit Lesen in den Fachbeiträgen (ganz oben im Index) zu verbringen. 

Wasser vom Dach bitte nur in Gebieten ohne Industrie/Landwirtschaft einleiten und möglichst nicht direkt. Der Staub, der dort mit den ersten Milimetern abgewaschen wird, ist ein prima Algenfutter. :?


----------



## jochen (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Natur Teich im Garten*

Hallo Arthus,

Ich würde dein Teichprofil anders anlegen,

eine große Zone mit durchgehend 10 cm für die Sumpfpflanzen,
dann steiler abfallend auf 30-40cm für die Flachwasserpflanzen,
dann ein Podest für eine Seerose, (Tiefe, je nach Sorte)
um dann wieder steil in die gewünschte Endtiefe zu gelangen.

Beim anlegen des Teichprofiles wie du es beschrieben hast, wird das Abrutschen des Substrates kaum zu vermeiden sein.

Auf Koi würde ich in jeden Falle verzichten.

Ein gut bepflanzter Naturteich mit angepassten Besatz ist für mich immer schön anzusehen.

Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren.

Zum Besatz und Regenwasser hat ja Annett schon alles getippselt.


----------

